# Critters that go out at night



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Raccoons are awfully smart & capable.

It could even be a cat depending on where you live. It's the time to find a place for kittens. I once had a cat who could take the glass slats out of windows.


----------



## cwilly8 (Apr 14, 2017)

Additional info: We have one oak tree in the vicinity of the house. The nearest branch is 12 to 15 feet above the roof. So I don't think a raccoon or cat would make the leap. In early winter I trapped two flying squirrels going UP the tree using a glue trap on a homemade L-bracket. I will reinstall that tonight to see if there are more of the flying squirrels.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is just funny, but shows the capability of desperate animals :

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/04/cat...hill-pet-day-animals-miami-mlb-baseball-rally

Third video down


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Attach some hardware cloth up there to seal it off better.

The Game Cam would be a good idea, too.


----------



## cwilly8 (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll try the hardware (mesh) cloth next, if I can figure out a way attach it adequately. There is a wood siding wall on one side, but the top is aluminum soffit, which might be difficult. Would duct tape work? The sticky side would be toward the opening. 

For now, I placed some rodent poison, enhanced with a little peanut butter, near the opening. I also reset the glue traps on the side of the oak tree.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Electrify the hardware cloth and electrocute the little busturd to death.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Flying squirrels are nocturnal, as you said, which means they have very good night vision. What they really dislike at night is light, as it upsets their night vision. To a flying squirrel, looking at a coach light is like you looking at the sun. 

If this is the back of your house, keeping an outdoor light like a deck light on, may be all it takes to keep them away. Even better if it shines on that spot. Worked for me.


----------



## cwilly8 (Apr 14, 2017)

Update: The rodent poison, enhanced with peanut butter, that I placed by the opening has remained undisturbed. The flying squirrel glue traps likewise. Now I am wondering if bats could be using the opening.
Next step is to get some type of hardware cloth.


----------



## akjose (Jan 1, 2013)

Reminds me of the time my mother in law had a section of the ridge vent that had come undone along with a tree overhanging the roof. We just happened to notice one day, a 5-6' black snake slithering up the roof and right into the ridge opening. It was very hard to sleep that night.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

From my experience bats will use existing openings and not chew their way in. Squirrels on the other hand can come right through the side of a house if so inclined and they are smart. Rats are also capable of making their own entrances as will mice but mice tend to make much smaller entrances. Since you have squirrels in the area that is still a high probability. 

Place some cut apples around the area and see if they disappear. Using unbaited samples will let you know where they are and get them comfortable with the treats. I do this with live traps where I need them to go inside and squirrels love apples. After I identify where they like to travel I set my trap with free samples outside and a trail leading to more inside. The outside will disappear then the next one and them bam I have them and they go for a nice long drive, lots of woods around me and they can find a new home where they won't bother anyone.

Bud


----------



## Edward C (Aug 2, 2016)

It could be squirrels as you suggested. Usually, a squirrel may work alone or in a group working in shifts. Their strategy is to chew from the inside to create their entry point. The goal is to have two secure points, the entry and the exit.
Ensure that you do not block them, because they may frantically chew on anything that comes their way.
Please do not opt for rat poison, though some resort to such measures. A squirrel on the roof must be aiming to access your attic. 
They can be heard and is agitating. 
First, they will inspect the place well, then if comfortable they will invade it. So the best method one can adopt to avoid/remove squirrels is to make your place unwelcome or undesirable for them. Squirrel removal experts say that scurrying, scratching and chewing is the commonly noticed noises they make. They are more active in cooler temperatures. 
If the squirrel species are flying squirrels, the group may contain up to 10-15 adults and the noise level will be high.


----------



## ChicoBugGuy (May 4, 2017)

Have you considered Roof Rats? They can chew through wood and climb the side of a building. 

I would hesitate poison bait. If it is a rodent, the rat could die in your attic or in the walls of the home.

Glue traps have been ineffective for rats for me. I use them all the time for mice, but they don't work for rats.

Have you poked your head in the attic to see if you see any droppings? bat poop, rat poop, squirrel poop all look different. It is the easiest way to determine what type of pest your dealing with.

Have you tried snap traps? Putting a few near the opening. You could almost block the opening and make it very difficult for anything that is going through to avoid it. Snap traps are very effective. 

We seal up openings like that all the time. The easiest way is to buy hardware cloth, which is 1/4x1/4 wire mess screening. It is easy to bend and form. Cut a piece, form it to the opening and then use spray foam to hold it in. Rodents can chew through spray foam but cant get through the wire.

If it is rats, and you close it up, you may need to start trapping in your attic. Sealing up the opening will trap the rats inside in most cases. Rats are nocturnal, meaning they only forage from their nest (your attic) at night.


----------

